# Snow foam part 2



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well I went out again today just to try and get the mixture right.... And well I'm rather disappointed tbh. It was still runny using 2" of the snow foam stuff and the results are rather poor aswell. I know it's only suppose to be a starter to actually cleaning the car using a mitt and bucket but the car still seemed rather dirty still afterwards.

Great fun to use and looks good for the 5 minutes its on the car but taking into consideration the amount of time and effort it takes to set up its not as good as I expected. Also I found myself gettin tangled up in all the wires, hoses etc.

Be interesting to know other peoples verdicts.


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi

Also tried my snow foam for the first time this weekend. I think I am not using enough snow foam (mixture). I am using PH neutral. Used 8 teaspoons to my 1 litre bottle that fits on the end of the lance. Will be trying a bit more concentrate next time.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

It could be the pressure washer or foam lance you are using or the snow foam product itself.

Need a pressure washer with a flow rate over 400 and magifoam comes highly recommended on DW. There is a you tube clip of how it should work. Will try to find it now.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ps0-wvQv ... ata_player

There is also a really useful thread on detailing world about how little product you actually need to use. Will post the link if I can find it.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

How to I see what flow rate my pressure washer is ? It's a brand new karcher 2.65 deluxe. And the Snow foam is j.wac juice, shown here

Edit: mine is 360 flow rate.

http://www.jetwash-shop.co.uk/snow-foam ... -469-p.asp


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

It might be the snow foam you are using.

Here is the link:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... Video+snow

Page 2 and 3 have a idea and pictures of how little product the guy is using!! Basically I think you need to use more product with lower flow rates to produce the same amount of foam but then you run a slightly increased risk that it will start to take some of the wax off.

I would try a different snow foam product and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Also, worth trying warm water instead of cold in the bottle and should only need half a litre of water.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I so want to try this!!!


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Which lance are you using?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

toonmal said:


> Which lance are you using?


One in the link I posted above


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Does it have a dial to change the quantity of foam?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, I've tried turning it both ways.


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> toonmal said:
> 
> 
> > Which lance are you using?
> ...


I should have gone to specsavers


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Have you checked for any kinks in the hosepipe, the snowfoam should come out quite rapidly from the lance. Another thing to consider, is your car well protected? If so, then the snowfoam will quickly slide off as there is very little dirt for it to adhere to.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

No never checked for kinks, that's a good idea though.

The cars not protected very well at all ATM. :? :?


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

You need about a 1/5 of the snow foam in the container and as said fill the container with warm water.

the main reason to snow foam is to pull the grit/dirt off the paint work, so you don't swirl it whn you commence the washing procedure.

I have a feeling the foam that guy supplies from his unit is not the best, although he states Porsche use it.

I manage to get a good consistency running through my nilfisk pressure washer, and the Bolton hose supplies SF lance. Just need to get the mix right, use warm water to top up the container and set the correct pressure on the adjustable valve on the actual lance.

Another great product to try is T.R.I.X.

Also Tonks I plan on selling the polisher in the next few weeks! i'll hang on until a sunny day and can crack on using it on the blue beast.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Did u ever get the mix right in the end? Still playing with mine and its still runny.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yup, GG took the snow foam adapter bit apart and tightened something up and it worked fine after that


----------

